# Couple feet of Fresh yesterday in Alps



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice fresh pow run....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

oh hell yeah, that'll do


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

woo marry her!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks gorgeous, both she and the mountain!

Did you hike there? Val Thorens is only 2.5h from my place... worth a visit over Easter?


----------

